# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  servo panasonic A 4 bị lỗi cần giúp ạ

## huy giáp phan

mình có 3 bộ panasonic A4 không hiểu sao đấu dây xong nó chạy luôn .
mong được sự giúp đỡ của a e trong ngành.
thanks.

----------


## biết tuốt

chắc không bốc khói hả bác ? có hiện mã lỗi gì k ? nói vu vơ thế ma tây nó cũng chịu, bác cho ít gờ líp cái các bác ý chỉ cho

----------

